# Minimum work experience - as cook



## vikasaust (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have worked as a chef/cook in Australia for over 1 year as a cook and i have got the certificates. 

I would like to know if i would be eligible to apply for Canada pr under express entry if i will be able to get a job letter from Canada ?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## vikasaust (Sep 14, 2016)

*Do i need WES for trade qualification ?*

Hi Guys,

Do i need WES assessment for trade qualification as cook ?
I did my Certificate 3 & Certificate 4 in Asian cookery from Melbourne - Australia

Thanks in Advance


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Not likely. 

Chef/Cook is hardly an "in demand" occupation here in Canada. 

There are very good cooking schools that Canadians can attend... in fact, the _high school_ (secondary school) that I attended back in the 1980s had a Culinary Arts program that has since transformed into a professional cook program that enables students to enter the workforce as a trained cook, so unless you have very specialised training or experience that very few people in Canada have, it's not likely that an employer will go to the time and expense of getting permission to recruit from overseas when there are people in Canada (who do not require a work permit or visa sponsorship) who could more than fill any job vacancies... also, 1 year is hardly sufficient experience to be competitive, given that high school students are now trained as professional cooks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I would have thought so.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Not likely.
> 
> Chef/Cook is hardly an "in demand" occupation here in Canada.
> 
> There are very good cooking schools that Canadians can attend... in fact, the _high school_ (secondary school) that I attended back in the 1980s had a Culinary Arts program that has since transformed into a professional cook program that enables students to enter the workforce as a trained cook, so unless you have very specialised training or experience that very few people in Canada have, it's not likely that an employer will go to the time and expense of getting permission to recruit from overseas when there are people in Canada (who do not require a work permit or visa sponsorship) who could more than fill any job vacancies... also, 1 year is hardly sufficient experience to be competitive, given that high school students are now trained as professional cooks.



And colleges throughout Canada also offer culinary programs.

If the OP was an internationally trained chef maybe, but as a cook there is no chance.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

I expect so.

But as was mentioned in another thread, being a cook isn't an occupation that is going to get you a visa.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

A couple of years ago, you would have made a chance in places where Canadians don't like to work, such as Fort McMurray. Tim Hortons and similar chains had temporary workers working there. But the immigration reform of the last couple of years probably has made an end to that. If not, the wildfire did.
Tim Hortons may cut hours after TFW changes | Fort McMurray Today


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you are Australian and 30 years old, or younger, the Working Holiday Visa can give you an opportunity to temporarily work in Canada.
Find out if you’re eligible – International Experience Canada


----------



## vikasaust (Sep 14, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Not likely.
> 
> Chef/Cook is hardly an "in demand" occupation here in Canada.
> 
> There are very good cooking schools that Canadians can attend... in fact, the _high school_ (secondary school) that I attended back in the 1980s had a Culinary Arts program that has since transformed into a professional cook program that enables students to enter the workforce as a trained cook, so unless you have very specialised training or experience that very few people in Canada have, it's not likely that an employer will go to the time and expense of getting permission to recruit from overseas when there are people in Canada (who do not require a work permit or visa sponsorship) who could more than fill any job vacancies... also, 1 year is hardly sufficient experience to be competitive, given that high school students are now trained as professional cooks.


If you look on canada immi website this is what it says:

*Skilled work experience*
Skilled Trades currently eligible for the Federal Skilled Trades Program are organized under these major and minor groups of the NOC:

Major Group 72, industrial, electrical and construction trades,
Major Group 73, maintenance and equipment operation trades,
Major Group 82, supervisors and technical jobs in natural resources, agriculture and related production,
Major Group 92, processing, manufacturing and utilities supervisors and central control operators,
*Minor Group 632, chefs and cooks,* and
Minor Group 633, butchers and bakers.

So should i count on that or not ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Your occupation may be on the government's Skilled Trades list, but that doesn't mean that the occupation is "in demand" or that you'll get a job offer that would qualify you for Express Entry.


----------



## vikasaust (Sep 14, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Your occupation may be on the government's Skilled Trades list, but that doesn't mean that the occupation is "in demand" or that you'll get a job offer that would qualify you for Express Entry.


I did found some jobs posted on canada classifieds looking for "Chefs & Cooks".
So does it means that even if i get an employer who would be able to offer me a job still the immi won't qualify me for express entry ?

or you want to say it is hard to find a job offer ?

Please clarify.

Thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

This is a cook, according to Canadian government:
NOC 2011 - 6322 - Cooks
(pay attention to the education requirements)


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

vikasaust said:


> I did found some jobs posted on canada classifieds looking for "Chefs & Cooks".
> So does it means that even if i get an employer who would be able to offer me a job still the immi won't qualify me for express entry ?
> 
> or you want to say it is hard to find a job offer ?
> ...


It's pretty self explanatory: it's hard to find a job in Canada if you aren't already in Canada or don't already have permission to work here.

Why would an employer go to the expense of time and money to get a LIMA to hire someone from outside of Canada, who has minimal skills and work experience, when there are people already resident _in Canada_ who have as much training as you (if not more), more work experience than you and don't require sponsorship to get to Canada.

Also consider this... there are lots of people who post here who have a background in IT/software engineering but have a low CRS and need a job offer in order to qualify for an ITA. Those types of jobs are on the skilled occupations list _and_ there are always job postings around, but given that there are lots of people in the industry in Canada who don't need sponsorship to work in Canada, unless one has some special skill or training to make your CV more enticing than that of any other already-in-Canada applicant's (either a Canadian citizen or a foreign worker who already has permission to live and work in Canada) it's not likely that a job offer will be forthcoming, and this tends to be the experience of many who post here... they can't secure a job offer in their field of work, in spite of their training and experience. 

If you are lucky enough to get a valid and qualifying job offer that gets you a high enough CRS rank to qualify for an ITA and you meet all of the other requirements, then there is no reason why CIC wouldn't issue you an ITA (you still need to have your application adjudicated before a visa is issued... an ITA isn't an automatic guarantee that one will be issued... further suitability and other checks must be done first before a decision is made).


----------



## vikasaust (Sep 14, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> It's pretty self explanatory: it's hard to find a job in Canada if you aren't already in Canada or don't already have permission to work here.
> 
> Why would an employer go to the expense of time and money to get a LIMA to hire someone from outside of Canada, who has minimal skills and work experience, when there are people already resident _in Canada_ who have as much training as you (if not more), more work experience than you and don't require sponsorship to get to Canada.
> 
> ...


 *(you still need to have your application adjudicated before a visa is issued... an ITA isn't an automatic guarantee that one will be issued... further suitability and other checks must be done first before a decision is made).
???*

Thanks for your info first of all.

What can be the issues of after ITA ?
I can not think of any...
Can you please guide...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

vikasaust said:


> *(you still need to have your application adjudicated before a visa is issued... an ITA isn't an automatic guarantee that one will be issued... further suitability and other checks must be done first before a decision is made).
> ???*
> 
> Thanks for your info first of all.
> ...


The government of Canada reserves the right to perform suitability checks on each and every applicant before they grant permission to come to Canada and they specify as much on their website.

These checks are standard in the immigration process... when I moved to the UK, the UK government performed checks on my immigration history and criminal record... when I applied for a permanent resident visa, they did checks again and when I applied for citizenship last year, they did suitability checks before approving my application(s)

If you have a poor immigration or criminal record history, you will likely be refused. If you have issues with any other part of your application, the deficiencies must be corrected before your application is approved.

Therefore, receiving an ITA is a good step forward but is not a guarantee of an approval. If your application is straightforward and ticks all of the boxes, in the eyes of the CIC, then you'll be approved.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

vikasaust said:


> I did found some jobs posted on canada classifieds looking for "Chefs & Cooks".
> So does it means that even if i get an employer who would be able to offer me a job still the immi won't qualify me for express entry ?
> 
> or you want to say it is hard to find a job offer ?
> ...



The issue is why would an employer go through the time and expense of bringing you into the country when there are countless people already here in Canada who can do that job.


----------

